# new guy w/ a rare datsun



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

well I dunno if it's rare. but heck.. I've never seen it in my life until I bought it 


I just got a 1980 Datsun 200sx hatchback

here's a pic 











what I'm wondering is if any of the z engines will drop right in.. or maybe if the ka engines will



ty

ed


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

That qualifies as rare. And cool. And I envy you >:|

I'm not sure what fits in, but make sure you take care of that car!  And welcome!


----------



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

it's kinda ugly too lol


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

fix the grill
i say put a chrome one in


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont think its ugly


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

dont quote me but i'm pretty sure the early VG motor fits in there.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i found one of those last year but it was listed since like 8 months .. and was already sold ... so i couldnt buy it but those are rare my friend ... still rolling good ?? wath engine does it have ???


----------



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

it has the Z20E engine

it ran smooth.. only problem are rust, interior needs fixing, need a powersteeing belt, a new clutchfan (or electric), and need to fix speedo.. I was going 130... but it was only really 100 lol..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

check for the correct tire size ... might be wrong, old cars seems to have weird tire size and when peeps bought wheels for those they didnt care much for right size in the 80s !! lol

you should be able to get another z-serie engine too fit without much problems (not counting electronic) like the z18et or z22 ...

you should be able to fit in an SR or Ca18det from any silvias.180sx without much problems either.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont think those rims are from the 80s


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Rare? Yes.

Desirable? Well....


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

The motor is pretty desirable. Can assemble a stroker LZ motor from those parts. The rest of the car looks pretty good, kinda like an early 80's Mustang.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i like it
change the rims and throw on a new coat of paint


----------



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

bahearn said:


> Rare? Yes.
> 
> Desirable? Well....




desirable? maybe to a 200sx fan (I have an 88 turbo 200sx btw..)

eye catching? yes.. 
"omg wtf is that car driving?" 
"I've never seen that before" 
"that's a datsun? I never knew they existed. wow." :cheers:


----------



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

more pics


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Gakk!

Those Bubba-tastic wheels need to be ditched in favor of some deep dish meshes (black or gold) with a polished lip


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

That soooo looks like a baby DeLorean  Or a Scirocco, for that matter. Love them fastbacks.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> that's a datsun? I never knew they existed. wow.


I guess us old-timers have a skewed view of the world. I can remember when I saw my first brand-spanking new 1970 240Z. Sure was a more lust-worthy than them ugly Honda CVCC liter-cars.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

First of all, those are *NOT* rare! I had one of those, an 81 hatchback from 1992-1994. I only paid $100 for mine. I needed a hood, a fan belt and some tires. I was amazed at how easy it was to find parts for that car. There were at least 4 or 5 of them at each of the junkyards I frequent here in SoCal. I was even able to find a hood in the matching color (white). I drove the heck out of it and sold it for $900.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

so what are some rare datsuns
and are they rare because no one bought them or be cause so few are left


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Rare Datsuns would include but not be limited to 79-80 810 2dr hardtop, Red/Black 1980 280ZX 10th Anniversary Edition, Z31 Shiro (not sure of the year or years), 78 Black Pearl Edition 280Z, 77 280ZZap, 67.5 SRL311 w/Solex carbs, RL411/WRL411, first edition Z with no rear window defroster (vin 500 or lower), anything 58-63 and that would just cover the LHD USA vehicles. There are others like the CSP311 Silvia and others that are RHD.


----------



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

Mig2 said:


> First of all, those are *NOT* rare! I had one of those, an 81 hatchback from 1992-1994. I only paid $100 for mine. I needed a hood, a fan belt and some tires. I was amazed at how easy it was to find parts for that car. There were at least 4 or 5 of them at each of the junkyards I frequent here in SoCal. I was even able to find a hood in the matching color (white). I drove the heck out of it and sold it for $900.




uh,,.. these things you are telling me now are 10 years ago man..

10 years of rusting and crashing for all hte rest of the datsun 200sxs soo I'm assumming this is only rare because there's none left.. 

not because of limited production...


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for the list 
now i know what to look for 
if anyone can think of others
let me know


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ed240 said:


> uh,,.. these things you are telling me now are 10 years ago man..
> 
> 10 years of rusting and crashing for all hte rest of the datsun 200sxs soo I'm assumming this is only rare because there's none left..
> 
> not because of limited production...


Ten years ago was the timeframe in which I owned one. I still see these cars on the road today in various conditions. But only occasionally do I see one that is really nice and clean. They were produced in large numbers but there just doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in them. Like I said before they aren't rare. You'd have less trouble finding one than the cars in my other post in this thread.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

:loser: Cool  It's like mine, except mine is a hardtop. :thumbup: I'm glad I'm not the only with a datsun 200sx  Mine has been repainted  and still working on it. nice car dude, I bet it doesn't need to much work.
this is my 85 mexican 200sx hardtop  hope you like it.








by the way, yes you can put A KA engine in it  but is not much faster. as far I've seen you can put kA, Z20 Z22 GA16DE and FJ20  and J18 engine too like mine does have, I can reach 180KM/HR nicely  with that 1800 engine. what I most like abour datsun's is that they never fail


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mig2 said:


> First of all, those are *NOT* rare! I had one of those, an 81 hatchback from 1992-1994. I only paid $100 for mine.


 Yes, in CA you can find lots of "extinct" cars still on the road. Here in the northeast, seeing a 200SX like this one would be extremely rare. Same goes for 210's, 310's, 510's, 610's ,710's ,810's, 910's -you get the picture. One thing these cars are *not* known for is rust resistance.  




bahearn said:


> I guess us old-timers have a skewed view of the world. I can remember when I saw my first brand-spanking new 1970 240Z.


 We're showing our age now.  I remember doing new car dealer preps on these when they were new. I remember doing 30-k services on them and adjusting the valves too. 




Ville said:


> as far I've seen you can put kA, Z20 Z22 GA16DE and FJ20  and J18 engine too like mine does have, I can reach 180KM/HR nicely  with that 1800 engine. what I most like abour datsun's is that they never fail


 Where would you get a RWD transmission for a GA16DE?


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah those cars are not that rare my friend has a datsun with alot of performance mods on it and he actually ran neck and neck with my friends integra GSR with mods. You can make them fast and my friends just a regular fat kid lol he didn't know anything special about it


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Later '80s models 200SXs came with the VG30, so you should easily be able to put a 300ZX or Maxima VG30 in the engine bay. They were still called the 200SX ironically, though they had a 3.0 litre engine. Well... somethings in life just do not make sense.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Later '80s models 200SXs came with the VG30, so you should easily be able to put a 300ZX or Maxima VG30 in the engine bay. They were still called the 200SX ironically, though they had a 3.0 litre engine. Well... somethings in life just do not make sense.


 Yes, the same way that calling some B14 models 200SX's when they were available with the 1.6 doesn't make sense either.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd put a VG30ET in that baby and call it good.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

how? it's easy to find them in mex, some older nissan models used to have RWD tranny, but that was a while ago, something about 10 years ago, but you can still find some at junkyards, anyway you can swap almost any RWD engine in it, I've just seen one like mine with a 240sx engine in it, I don't remmeber if it's KA24, KA24DE or KA24E  the point is that's a lot of power for the car weight something about 900Kg


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

While a cool find, rare doesn't necessarily = valuable. If it did, my 1979 AMC Spirit GT would make me a very wealthy man...lol
As for swap fodder, IIRC, it's a S10 chassis, and like all Datsuns until the S13, shares much in common with all RWD Datsuns with 4 wheel independent suspension dating back to the original PL510 of 1968. The KA engine is actually an evolution of the L series engines, and shares a common bellhousing bolt pattern with them. The inline six engines would likely be too long to fit the engine bay. If you really wanted to go hog wild with a swap, you could concievably put a VH45DE from a Infiniti Q45 in it and strenghten the car with subframe connectors and a R230 Diff from a Z31. You can also swap some suspension and brake parts from other RWD Nissans and get away cheaply in that area. Interesting fact: The S10 was designed by one of the people who did the B13 Sentra.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

> rare doesn't necessarily=valuable


Ain't that the truth! I have a 1979 810 2dr. hardtop. From my research, less than 3000 of these were built. Datsun only made them in 79 through early 80 and stopped when they introduced the first Maxima later in 1980. The KBB price listed for these cars is $2200 in top condition.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

how much it costs or not it's not important to me,I'm happy with the car I have and that's all does matter to me, it's better see an oldie rare than a bunch of new cars that looks almost the same .


----------



## Ed240 (Jul 3, 2005)

Ville said:


> :loser: Cool  It's like mine, except mine is a hardtop. :thumbup: I'm glad I'm not the only with a datsun 200sx  Mine has been repainted  and still working on it. nice car dude, I bet it doesn't need to much work.
> this is my 85 mexican 200sx hardtop  hope you like it.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry dude, but that's not your car???.. mexico = not right hand drive...

and I found the original pic
and...


----------



## likeaninja (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah that motor was an experimental addition to the 200, prior to the 240 release, the engine itself is worth what you probably paid for the car.... I think those things are awesome too. take good care of that ride...


datsun 810


----------



## likeaninja (Dec 17, 2007)

OH YEAH i remembered hearing that you could add up to 50BHP by installing a solid AI/ (K&N style) "CAI"


----------

